# PA: GOV Fast Eddy is at it agian



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

That is trying to raise taxes on cigars again. I just received an email from Famous smoke talking about this subject.

It said:

Governor Rendell and the PA State Legislature are currently considering bills that would impose *huge, new cigar taxes as high as 60% of the cost!*
If they have their way, a $100 box of cigars would cost you $130 to $160, PLUS the 6% PA sales tax, PLUS the 40.26 cents-per-cigar federal SCHIP tax.

*Enough is enough!*
You have the power to stop these bills, but you must act quickly. The budget deadline is June 30. *Contact your representatives TODAY!*

Cigar Tax Proposals currently under consideration:
- House Bill 2466 - 60% of the purchase price
- House Bill 2435 and Senate Bill 1064 - 30% of the purchase price
- House Bill 57 and Senate Bill 1236 - 59.2% of the wholesale price

This new tax cannot be tolerated and PA smokers need to contact their representatives.

I just wrote up emails to send to my senator,O'Pake, and Representative, Kessler.

They said

_My name is Christopher _____, and I'm one of Senator O'Pake's constituents in __Douglassville__. I am writing regarding Senate Bills 1064 or 1236 which would increase the tax on cigars from anywhere from 30% to 60% of the purchase/wholesale price. Taxing cigars at anywhere close to this rate is unacceptable. This cigar tax will place a major burden on cigar shops across the state which are already struggling due to the economy and the S-chip tax. This tax will force these shops to close undoubtedly costing jobs. With the economy in its current state, policies passed by the legislator must be ones the encourage business not ones that place such a huge burden on an industry. As a young Pennsylvanian, nineteen years old, that is very politically active; I want to make it clear that, if he votes to tax cigars with Senate Bills 1064 or 1236 he will never receive my support in elections and I will actively work to campaign against him_.

Let me know if you think anything needs to be changed/added to make the message more effective.

I highly recommend that every other PA smoker contacts their representatives to make sure this bill is not passed.

Chris


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to know a guy named Fast Eddie a real bad arse.
Great guy though R.I.P:beerchug:


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like Eddy didn't get his way. Sounds like he was still bitching while signing on the dotted line for the new budget.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yet they managed to introduce wine vending machines. I assume there is no tax involved?
US state launches wine vending machines | News.com.au


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

And that is because the great state of PA (yes dripping with sarcasm) is still archaic enough to require you to go to state controlled liquor stores or beer distributors to purchase your "beverages"........can't wait to go on vacation starting Friday and buy my alcohol in a grocery store! :flame:


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Yet they managed to introduce wine vending machines. I assume there is no tax involved?
> US state launches wine vending machines | News.com.au


Yes, wine vending machines, controlled by the state - you actually have to take a breathalizer test right at the kiosk before you purchase. This state is so backwards...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Chris R said:


> That is trying to raise taxes on cigars again. I just received an email from Famous smoke talking about this subject.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


Good luck, Chris. I really hope that this doesn't happen, but I'll be shocked and amazed if it doesn't. The reason is this: PA is in close proximity (read: driving distance) to several states, all of whom are sporting a higher tax rate than PA. The recent hike in NY has sent so many New Yorkers (myself included) into your fine state for their tobacco purchases that the B&M I haunt (in PA) has seen an increase of_ 26%_ - every single one of them from NY. As long as the tax rate proposed in PA isn't high enough to make smokers think it's not worth the drive, then the state stands to make a lot more money than they do currently from out-of-staters.

Obviously, I don't think this is the only reason for the hike, but I'm sure it's valid, and I'm sure no one in a position that matters is talking about it out loud.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wish we would have stocked up on a few boxes back in college Danny (unfortunately we didn't know what would be coming.)

Maybe Arnold Schwarzenegger will relocate to PA when his term is up - he's a stogie smoker, he might help us out...


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

russ812 said:


> Wish we would have stocked up on a few boxes back in college Danny (unfortunately we didn't know what would be coming.)
> 
> Maybe Arnold Schwarzenegger will relocate to PA when his term is up - he's a stogie smoker, he might help us out...


A tax wouldn't surprise me in the least bit - rendell's been trying to find ways to squeeze dollars put of us to cover the deficit. Maybe reduce state government instead?

Can you believe we still pay a tax for the Johnstown flood over 150 years ago?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's an idea, secede from Philly and make it an independent city state. Then all the entitlement dependents and poverty pimps can keep voting for that bozo and have all the gun laws and taxes they want!

Problem solved.

It just disgusts me that less than 100sq miles of overcrowded dung heap can control the political agenda of an entire state.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Here's an idea, secede from Philly and make it an independent city state. Then all the entitlement dependents and poverty pimps can keep voting for that bozo and have all the gun laws and taxes they want!
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> It just disgusts me that less than 100sq miles of overcrowded dung heap can control the political agenda of an entire state.


Hey, Philly's a good town! We have Holt's here, as well as a ton of other decent and reputable B&Ms...but I have to admit, there is virtually nowhere to smoke a cigar anymore, whereas there are now 3 casinos within a 1/2 hour drive from downtown. (when I was in college you could smoke a cigar in most bars without complaints, and the closest casino was in AC - over an hour away.)

At least my backyard is still mine to do with as I please!


----------

